# gentoo.de - Portage-Overlay [2004-05-27]

## ian!

Ab sofort steht euch das Portage-Overlay bequem und einfach via rsync zur Verfügung. Das heißt, daß das gentoo.de Overlay genau so einfach wie der normale Portage-Tree aktuell zu halten und zu bekommen ist.

Eine kurze Anleitung findet ihr unter [1]

Viel Spaß wünscht das gentoo.de-Team.

[1] http://gentoo.de/main/de/downloads.xml

----------

## R!tman

Cool, danke.

----------

## MrTom

Und alle meine Träume wurden wahr!  :Wink: 

Gute Arbeit! Ihr seit die Besten! Schleim!

----------

## beejay

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Und alle meine Träume wurden wahr! 
> 
> Gute Arbeit! Ihr seit die Besten! Schleim!

 

Gut. Ich überweise Dir dann die 20 auf das abgesprochene Konto   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MrTom

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Gut. Ich überweise Dir dann die 20 auf das abgesprochene Konto   

 

So war der Plan!  :Wink: 

Mal im Ernst. Wie sieht es eigentlich mich dem Verein aus? 

Im anderen Thread wird ja jede Möglichkeit von Shirts besprochen, aber vom Version hat man wenig gehört. Dertobi123 was es, so glaub ich, der geschrieben hatte, dass es nun mit dem "Papierkram" soweit durch ist... ???

----------

## beejay

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Gut. Ich überweise Dir dann die 20 auf das abgesprochene Konto    
> 
> So war der Plan! 
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Wie sieht es eigentlich mich dem Verein aus? 
> ...

 

Ja, der Verein ist nun offiziell beim Amtsgericht eingetragen und darf sich damit offiziell "Förderverein Gentoo e.V." nennen. Momentan wird noch an einem Konto und einer halbwegs gescheiten Mitgliederverwaltung gefeilt. Ich denke (das ist jetzt keine definitive Aussage), dass bis zum LT alles unter Dach und Fach sein könnte.

----------

## rblock

Hallo Ian,

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Eine kurze Anleitung findet ihr unter [1]

 

Toll, aber gensync wird nicht gefunden und existiert auch nicht auf meinem PC, obwohl ich entsprechend der Anleitung vorgegangen bin.  :Sad: 

Vorschläge?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fehlersuchende Grüße

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit, 2 overlays zu haben? sozusagen ein overlay zum overlay? ich hab da ein paar eigene ebuilds, die ich eigentlich ganz gerne behalten würde...

@rblock: heute schon "gesync'd"?

lorenz

----------

## rblock

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> @rblock: heute schon "gesync'd"?

 

Jau!  :Wink:   Aber heute Morgen... Vielleicht war es zu früh? Jetzt ist die Frage, soll ich es nochmals wagen, da ja immer der Hinweis kommt, man solle es nur einmal am Tag wagen zu synchronisieren, da man sonst ggf. für eine Weile ausgesperrt wird.  :Smile: 

Übrigens lief die Installation auch einwandfrei durch.  :Smile: 

Abwägende Grüße

----------

## dertobi123

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Toll, aber gensync wird nicht gefunden und existiert auch nicht auf meinem PC, obwohl ich entsprechend der Anleitung vorgegangen bin.  

 

Von gentoolkit-dev ist mindestens Version 0.2.0_pre3 installiert?

----------

## dertobi123

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> gibt es eine möglichkeit, 2 overlays zu haben? sozusagen ein overlay zum overlay?

 

/etc/make.conf:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage2 /usr/local/portage3"
```

----------

## rblock

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Von gentoolkit-dev ist mindestens Version 0.2.0_pre3 installiert?

 

Ähm, nein, es war dir pre1.  :Embarassed: 

Ich habe den Eintrag korrigiert und nun läuft es.  :Smile: 

Aber jetzt muss ich erst mal meine Root Partition vergrößern, da die mittlerweile schon zu ca. 96% voll ist, d.h. fast 10 GB!

Aufräumende Grüße

----------

## lolli78

 *rblock wrote:*   

>  *lolli78 wrote:*   @rblock: heute schon "gesync'd"? 
> 
> Jau!   Aber heute Morgen... Vielleicht war es zu früh? Jetzt ist die Frage, soll ich es nochmals wagen, da ja immer der Hinweis kommt, man solle es nur einmal am Tag wagen zu synchronisieren, da man sonst ggf. für eine Weile ausgesperrt wird.  

 

ich glaube, das solltest du nicht ganz so eng sehen. es ist überall die rede davon, dass man nicht wesentlich öfters synchronisieren soll. aber wer 6 mal vom gleichen server synch'd - der sollte sich wirklich was anderes überlegen. na gut, ich hab es auch schonmal getan - um meine exclude-datei einzurichten. ich hatte vorher noch keine ahnung davon und musste ein bisschen ausprobieren. dafür werden bei mir jetzt ca. 20000 dateien weniger synchronisiert - ich glaube, das entschuldigt für den einen tag...

apropos exclude-datei? wie sag' ich es gensync? gibts dafür eine eigene?

lorenz

----------

## Kleini

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob es schon bekannt ist, aber anscheinend haben sich beim gentoo.de-Portage bei einigen ebuilds Fehler eingeschlichen.

Der Fehler trat kurz nach dem herunterladen der ebuilds in den neuen Portage-Tree auf. Die Fehlermeldung (zwar von jemand anderem, aber ist genau die gleiche wie bei mir) ist hier zu sehen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180310&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Nunja, vielleicht wird jetzt jemand aufmerksam und kann den Fehler beheben !

----------

## beejay

 *Kleini wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob es schon bekannt ist, aber anscheinend haben sich beim gentoo.de-Portage bei einigen ebuilds Fehler eingeschlichen.
> 
> Der Fehler trat kurz nach dem herunterladen der ebuilds in den neuen Portage-Tree auf. Die Fehlermeldung (zwar von jemand anderem, aber ist genau die gleiche wie bei mir) ist hier zu sehen:
> ...

 

vdr.gentoo.de ist ein eigenständiges Subprojekt (ich nehme mal an, die ebuilds kamen daher). Bugs bitte dort anmelden   :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Ich habe die fehlerhaften ebuilds nun erstmal aus dem rsync rausgenommen. Bitte einmal rsyncen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.

----------

## Kleini

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vdr.gentoo.de ist ein eigenständiges Subprojekt (ich nehme mal an, die ebuilds kamen daher). Bugs bitte dort anmelden  

 

OK, danke für den Hinweis, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wen ich anmeckern kann  :Very Happy:  !

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe die fehlerhaften ebuilds nun erstmal aus dem rsync rausgenommen. Bitte einmal rsyncen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.
> 
> 

 

Werd ich heute Nachmittag mal machen, komme eher nicht dazu, sage dann aber mal Bescheid !

Erstmal Danke für die kleine Problembehebung !!

----------

## rblock

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich habe die fehlerhaften ebuilds nun erstmal aus dem rsync rausgenommen. Bitte einmal rsyncen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.

 

Also bei mir ist er immer noch vorhanden.  :Sad:  Ich habe den sync erst vor wenigen Minuten durchgeführt.

Fehlersuchende Grüße

----------

## Marlo

Respekt an die Developer !!

Und herzlichen Dank für diese vielen Nettigkeiten auf ..de.

Ma

----------

## icefox13

"Developers! Developers! Developers!"   :Laughing: 

Vielen Dank an die Entwickler!

btw.. wenn ein ebuild, das in einem Overlay liegt, in dem normalen Portage-tree eine hoehere Versionsnummer hat, dann wird bei einem Update das ebuild aus dem normalen tree genommen, oder?

----------

## Earthwings

 *icefox13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw.. wenn ein ebuild, das in einem Overlay liegt, in dem normalen Portage-tree eine hoehere Versionsnummer hat, dann wird bei einem Update das ebuild aus dem normalen tree genommen, oder?

 

Genau. Kannst es aber verhindern, indem Du höhere Versionen per /etc/portage/package.mask maskierst.

----------

## Kleini

 *rblock wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Ich habe die fehlerhaften ebuilds nun erstmal aus dem rsync rausgenommen. Bitte einmal rsyncen. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein. 
> 
> Also bei mir ist er immer noch vorhanden.  Ich habe den sync erst vor wenigen Minuten durchgeführt.
> 
> Fehlersuchende Grüße

 

Die ganzen Fehlermeldungen mit vdr sind nun verschwunden, was bleibt, seht ihr hier:

```

>>> Updating Portage cache... /ldap

pam

motif

encode

cups

oggvorbis

opengl

ssl

pam

java                                                                              

~x86                                                                              /

~x86                                                                              \ 

* Kernel 2.6.x detected                                                    | 

* Kernel 2.6.x detected                                                    / 

* Kernel 2.6.x detected                                                           

...done!

```

Falls dies keinem bekannt ist, werd ich mal vdr.gentoo.de kontaktieren !

----------

## ian!

 *Kleini wrote:*   

> Die ganzen Fehlermeldungen mit vdr sind nun verschwunden, was bleibt, seht ihr hier:
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache... /ldap
> ...

 

Das sieht nach ganz gewöhnlicher QA-Ausgabe aus.

----------

## rblock

Ich habe gerade einen sync durchgeführt mit dem folgenden Ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Updating Portage cache... /ldap
> 
> pam
> 
> motif
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Seufzende Grüße

----------

## Kleini

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sieht nach ganz gewöhnlicher QA-Ausgabe aus.

 

Mmhh, stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, was meinst du mit gewöhnlicher QA-Ausgabe ??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kleini@gentoo kleini $ wtf QA
> 
> Gee...  I don't know what QA means...
> ...

 

wtf weiß auch nicht immer alles  :Very Happy:  !

Also die Ausgabe habe ich erst seit dem ich den gentoo.de Portage habe und die Ausgabe erscheint auch immer !

@rblock:

Du hast auch den gensync als root gestartet ? Hatte ich auch erst vergessen, es kommt kein Hinweis am Anfang, man siehts nur daran, dass gensync die vdr-Sachen nicht löschen kann.

Vielleicht hilfts !

----------

## sirro

 *Kleini wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kleini@gentoo kleini $ wtf QA
> 
> Gee...  I don't know what QA means... 

 

Quality Assurance = Qualitäts Sicherung

----------

## Earthwings

QA ist kurz für Quality Assurance, also soviel wie Qualitätssicherung. Obiges würd ich eher Debug-Ausgabe nennen.

----------

## Kleini

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Kleini wrote:*    *Quote:*   kleini@gentoo kleini $ wtf QA
> 
> Gee...  I don't know what QA means...  
> 
> Quality Assurance = Qualitäts Sicherung

 

Aha, aha, danke euch (wusste gar net das google sowas kann), nunja, aber wieso das da steht und ob das da stehen muss, weiß wohl keiner. Ist ja eh nur ein Kosmetik-Fehler, mehr net !!

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Eine andere Möglichkeit an die ebuilds zu kommen, wäre

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

```

in die make.conf einzutragen. Man hat dann einen gemischten Tree aus den offiziellen und den de-ebuilds in einem Stück. Das geht dann nicht über PORTDIR_OVERLAY.

Gesynct wird der Server alle 30 min.

(THX an mad)

Siehe auch hier:

http://vdr.gentoo.de/wiki/index.php/VdrEbuilds

Martin

----------

## dertobi123

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Eine andere Möglichkeit an die ebuilds zu kommen, wäre
> 
> ```
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"
> ...

 

Nein. Die Overlay Ebuilds aus dem gentoo.de Overlay und Eurem "gentoo-merged" stammen aus unterschiedlichen Quellen.

----------

## Martini

Hallo Tobi

Ja, das mußte ich auch gerade feststellen. Beim de-Overlay fehlt zum Beispiel

media-video/motion-3.1.14

welches ich vorgestern ins CVS geschoben hatte. Beim merged-Tree ist es aber mit drinne.

Wie oft wird der Overlay-Tree denn aktualisiert?

Danke für den Hinweis

Martin

----------

## dertobi123

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Ja, das mußte ich auch gerade feststellen. Beim de-Overlay fehlt zum Beispiel
> 
> media-video/motion-3.1.14
> 
> welches ich vorgestern ins CVS geschoben hatte. Beim merged-Tree ist es aber mit drinne.

 

Jep, allerdings auf einem anderen CVS Server. Es ist die Entscheidung "Weg von berlios" gefallen, nach der Webseite und dem Web-CVS sind nun die Ebuilds umgezogen worden. Wg. Accounts wird beejay die zuletzt bei berlios noch Aktiven in den nächsten Tagen ansprechen.

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Wie oft wird der Overlay-Tree denn aktualisiert?

 

Stündlich

----------

## Martini

Hi

Ahhh.. Ok. Wußte ich noch nicht, daß von berlios weggegangen wird.

Danke

Martini

----------

## skibbi

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den offiziellen Ebuilds und denen von gentoo.de?

----------

